# Another School ........



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 1, 2020)

Of Fly Fishing pen kit blanks ready to install the fittings.
Used Curly Maple and finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear 
Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
Most of these have been sold.

Les


----------



## magpens (Feb 1, 2020)

I really like your work, Les !!! . So much so that ....

I am going to have to look into your MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane Dipping Method .

Should be applicable to wood blanks without the fish decals, eh? .... and to inlay pattern blanks from Kallenshaan.


----------



## Lucky2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Les, as always, your work is impeccable, actually, it's almost to perfect. If I didn't know better, I would almost think that they were machine made. I always am pleased to see that you've posted something, because whatever it is, it is always so well done.

Len


----------



## Lucky2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Les, do you sell the turned blanks, or do you only sell them made up as a pen? I wasn't aware of the fact, that you sold the blanks you made. I was of the opinion that you did the blanks up just for your own use?

Len


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 2, 2020)

magpens said:


> I really like your work, Les !!! . So much so that ....
> 
> I am going to have to look into your MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane Dipping Method .
> 
> Should be applicable to wood blanks without the fish decals, eh? .... and to inlay pattern blanks from Kallenshaan.



Mal,
I use MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane with my Dipping Method on all my wood pen blanks.

Les


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 2, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> Les, do you sell the turned blanks, or do you only sell them made up as a pen? I wasn't aware of the fact, that you sold the blanks you made. I was of the opinion that you did the blanks up just for your own use?
> 
> Len



Len,
I started selling some of the pen blanks I make late last year.

Les


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey Len if you are interested in making your own which is very easy to do, many fishing supply vendors carry the decals. They also carry other things such as snake skins, abalone sheets and carbon fiber sheets. These are the same things used on fishing poles. Many times those things can transfer over to pen making easily. Here is a very popular site that I have ordered from before. Now stores like Michaels and Hobby Lobby have these type decals but they are not laser cut like the pro ones and you see the extra clear plastic of the decal. The pro ones make a better look. 
https://www.mudhole.com/Custom-Rod-Decals

https://www.mudhole.com/supplies-rod-building/accessories-supplies/inlays-trim-bands-accessories


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 3, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Hey Len if you are interested in making your own which is very easy to do, many fishing supply vendors carry the decals. They also carry other things such as snake skins, abalone sheets and carbon fiber sheets. These are the same things used on fishing poles. Many times those things can transfer over to pen making easily. Here is a very popular site that I have ordered from before. Now stores like Michaels and Hobby Lobby have these type decals but they are not laser cut like the pro ones and you see the extra clear plastic of the decal. The pro ones make a better look.
> https://www.mudhole.com/Custom-Rod-Decals
> 
> https://www.mudhole.com/supplies-rod-building/accessories-supplies/inlays-trim-bands-accessories



Unfortunately these "Decals" are stickers and are way too thick to use in my type of application.

Les


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Unfortunately these "Decals" are stickers and are way too thick to use in my type of application.
> 
> Les


I do not think so. Have done it. Used CA on top. I should not say that because I do not do the dipping thing so for my application they work fine.

Maybe you would like to share your source for your decals. I am sure there are those here who may like to try these type blanks.


----------



## Seethroughme (Feb 3, 2020)

Les, I would like to know where to get that decal also. My husband wants to make a fly fishing pen for his boss. He was going to do plain wood, but those are really nice!


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't think Les should be asked to divulge his secrets if he is making the blanks to sell .
Anyway, I thought he was printing his own .


----------



## magpens (Feb 3, 2020)

@Seethroughme

Kim, here is another way to make up a Fly Fishing pen with a fish image on it:









						Cutthroat Laser Inlay Kit and Fly Fishing Antique Brass Twist Pen Kit Combo Pack
					

Create a cool pen for any fisherman with this Cuttroat Laser Inlay Kit and Fly Fishing Antique Brass Twist Pen Kit Combo Pack. Authentic details abound on the pen kit; the pen top features a traditional open spooled fly fishing reel with detailed fly line on the spool. Below the reel is a cast, engr



					www.pennstateind.com
				




This fish image blank is actually made from wood pieces. . These parts are made by .... www.Kallenshaanwoods.com ...
The pen kit is the usual Fly Fishing pen kit from PSI.

The first link I gave is for the purchase (from PSI) of the blank and the pen kit together ... you get everything you need.
It works out $5 cheaper this way compared to buying the blank parts from Kallenshaan who is the maker of those parts.

I should also say .... Welcome to IAP, Kim !!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2020)

Ironwood said:


> I don't think Les should be asked to divulge his secrets if he is making the blanks to sell .
> Anyway, I thought he was printing his own .


He was asked if he would. Why don't we let him tell us. This is a pen turning site where we make pens. Secrets are shared all the time here or how do we ever get anywhere. Maybe he is printing his own then just say so.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 4, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> He was asked if he would. Why don't we let him tell us. This is a pen turning site where we make pens. Secrets are shared all the time here or how do we ever get anywhere. Maybe he is printing his own then just say so.


It came across that he was being pressured to me. But by all means let’s let Les decide if he wants to tell. After all, it’s his time, money, and hours of research that has perfected his process.

It’s not an uncommon thing for experienced craftsman to stop posting on forums because of constant hounding of how they do things, I have seen it on this forum and others, and I am sure you’ve seen it too, whether you want to admit it or not.
In fact, I stopped posting on all forums about a certain type/style of pen that I make and sell, about 5 years ago because of the constant PMs wanting full details of my work.
I know I am not the first to feel this way, and I won’t be the last.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 4, 2020)

No secrets here. This is how I do my decal application.

Les


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 4, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> No secrets here. This is how I do my decal application.
> 
> Les


Well there you go. These are water slide decals. We all know there are other tutorials in both the library and on utube on how to do waterslide decals. I have done some myself so the mystery is solved and no blood was lost. Thanks Les.

Brad I understand what you are saying but it was 2 people me and another person that asked. Did not see where the badgering was. If he chose not to say it is up to him. He placed this in blank making forum not the sales forum so if he is selling he should move it to there. When you show blanks in this forum you are going to get asked questions and that should be expected. As far as me I have never turned down anyone who has asked me questions on something I make. Now sometimes things are just too difficult to explain properly because we may use techniques that are something we worked out over time. I am working on a pen right now that I bet the first question will be where did I get the material. It has never been used that I know of. Will see. There are a few pens here that I tried to get the OP to disclose his secrets or at least lead me somewhat because I liked the final product so much and still do. But they chose not to and I respect that so I will attempt my own version at some time. My Dad always said though you will never know if you do not ask. We tell all the newbies here that the only dumb question is the one that does not get asked. So baggering I don't think so.


----------



## Seethroughme (Feb 25, 2020)

magpens said:


> @Seethroughme
> 
> Kim, here is another way to make up a Fly Fishing pen with a fish image on it:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link, advice and the welcome! I guess I need to figure out how to turn on notifications so I can get an email or text that I have replies!! LOL


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 25, 2020)

Seethroughme said:


> Thank you for the link, advice and the welcome! I guess I need to figure out how to turn on notifications so I can get an email or text that I have replies!! LOL


No you just need to show up more often here and jump in the fish won't bite.


----------



## Willee (Feb 25, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> No secrets here. This is how I do my decal application.
> 
> Les


Thank you Les, for sharing that.
I doubt I ever do a decal pen ... that is just not my style ... but thanks again.
Your pens are very well done and attractive.
"We are the dreamers of dreams and the makers of art".
I have learned just about everything I know about pen making from others sharing their experiences.
I can fully understand someone if they would rather keep a secret and that is cool.
The Pool Cue making side of it was really a tight group for a long time and it was very hard to get information about it unless you had a cue maker friend that would share knowledge with you.
Then Chris Hightower published a book about cue making and all heck broke lose over it.
Eventually it all died down and now every is happy again.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 25, 2020)

Willee said:


> Thank you Les, for sharing that.
> I doubt I ever do a decal pen ... that is just not my style ... but thanks again.
> Your pens are very well done and attractive.
> "We are the dreamers of dreams and the makers of art".
> ...




Hey Willie PM sent


----------



## howsitwork (Feb 25, 2020)

Les
 thanks for sharing. 

Not my thing  but interesting to see how you do it. The idea in itself is inspiring as well as your excellent executing of it.

regards Ian


----------

